# Tron 3: Flynn Lives. 10 MINUTE TRAILER RELEASED



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I jizzed in my pants a bit.

WHERE IS QUORRA


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2011)

More Quorra nudity this time please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2011)

^YESSSSS PLZ.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks pretty serious.

But more importantly, Quorra!?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 16, 2011)

The last one was pretty meh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2011)

Havent seen it, but I suspect it's a fake. Tron: Legacy was a financial success and was mostly well recieved, but it wasnt THAT much of a success.

Much like "The Last Airbender", it made a modest profit. A sequel might be too risky.


----------



## Shade (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Except they've already started work on a sequel. Plus, if you watch the video linked, you'll see it's 100% real.


----------



## Corran (Mar 16, 2011)

That was an interesting little prologue of sorts. So great to see "Tron" get a lot of screen time at least


----------



## Mako (Mar 16, 2011)

Tron was pretty good, not as good as the first one. Can't wait.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love it if it's for real.  I noticed something:


> Early teaser trailer for Tron 3 that will be attached with the Tr2n Blu-Ray



Tr2n hasn't been used for a year, when Tron Legacy was decided on.


----------

